# Visiting Scotland



## welsh

hi all we are going to scotland on april the 16th for about 10 days any suggestions on caravan parks to stay with some nice views if pos and on a bus route to get around we are staying in gretna for a day or two and oban so from gretna to oban and from oban up
thanks karen


----------



## Richard_M

We stayed here last year (in our caravan). Very nice.

(Adults only).


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Bunree/Onick ?. CC site on the banks of a sea going loch,not been for years,but the front row c/vans,m/homes,could not have awnings up,because of spoiling the view.. It lies between Oban and Fort William,and if you approach through Glen Coe,read some of the poetry about the massacre,then when you drive through,don't blame me if the hairs on your neck prickle you.lol.
Super site,and from Oban you can watch the C/M ferries,working between the islands.
Ted,


----------



## Jagman

Hi Karen

Try this link:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98682-days0-orderask-0.html

as well as being interesting in itself this thread contains other links to relevant previous posts

Have a great time!


----------



## gibbo

*Re: visiting scotland*



welsh said:


> hi all we are going to scotland on april the 16th for about 10 days any suggestions on caravan parks to stay with some nice views if pos and on a bus route to get around we are staying in gretna for a day or two and oban so from gretna to oban and from oban up
> thanks karen


Some nice views if pos........ Just look out of the window!!!!!


----------



## clodhopper2006

Apart from Bunree that's been mentioned there's Glen Nevis caravan site with cracking views of Ben Nevis 
http://www.glen-nevis.co.uk/

and if it's not too far north for you Sheil Bridge Caravan Club site on the way to Kyle of Lochalsh has views to die for.


----------



## Jennifer

Hi I am heading up to Scotland for 30 days starting 20 April, so may well pass/meet you en route. I am getting quite excited and a little anxious. All my CC sites are booked starting with Garlieston.

Jenny


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

We stayed at the CC New England Bay - our most fav site by far, right next to the beach, lovely walks and bike rides and a well kept site

Enjoy

Dave & Jan
:wink: :wink:


----------



## sprokit

welsh said:


> hi all we are going to scotland on april the 16th for about 10 days any suggestions on caravan parks to stay with some nice views if pos and on a bus route to get around we are staying in gretna for a day or two and oban so from gretna to oban and from oban up
> thanks karen


Karen

When you get to Oban you can park in the Tesco car park - there are bays marked for motorhomes only (we did see cars parked in them) but at £10 for 24 hours (in a supermarket car park!!!) we didn't stay.

Instead, we went to the Kerrera ferry parking area - out in the wilds at bit, but easily walkable back into Oban (about 40 minutes at an easy pace) if that's your thing. We spent 2 nights there, the view is something else, especially as the mist rises up off the water.

There's nothing at the parking area, no facilities at all, but it's quiet and no-one bothered us - you may wake up surrounded by cars, whose owners have parked for the day while they go exploring Kerrera, but hey, you can't have everything.

The co-ordinates for the Kerrera ferry are N56â�°23'44.59" - W5â�°30'48.55" and the Tesco car park is near Soroba Lane.

Enjoy your trip

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## gaz44

hi there,
if your in gretna,
you should nip accross and stay at culzean castle ccc.
you can also park up at girvan harbour, get fish and chips and walk around the town.


----------



## busterbears

If you're planning to be around Gretna its a bit short on campsites, you need to come further into Dumfries & Galloway. To stay near the M74 to travel north try Hoddom Castle Campsite, Halleaths Campsite or the C & CC site at Moffat which is good for buses and a lovely town with great surrounding views, or Cressfield Caravan Park at Ecclefechan, again very near the M74 and ok for bus routes.

It depends what way you are going to head north, if going up the coast you have a much greater choice of parks across the west of Dumfries & Galloway but not close to Gretna. Try Kippford Caravan Park for views down over a lovely fishing village, Glentrool Holiday Park to be up in the Galloway Forest Park, or the CC sites at Garlieston and New England Bay for beaches, then you can head north up the M77.

If you want any specific info about Dumfries & Galloway just send me a pm.

Happy travelling


----------

